

Urban Landscapes: Then and Now - rmah
http://imgur.com/a/wxXMs

======
rmah
Another comparison...

Seoul in 1969 (when I was a little kid living there) =>
[http://cluster1.cafe.daum.net/_c21_/bbs_search_read?grpid=1C...](http://cluster1.cafe.daum.net/_c21_/bbs_search_read?grpid=1CxsU&fldid=680V&datanum=495370)

And Seoul today =>
[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Gangnam,_...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Gangnam,_Seoul,_Korea.jpg)

I'd love to see then vs now pics for other people's home towns. A good year
end salute to progress!

